# different number of molts



## wuwu (Aug 8, 2006)

are orchids the only species where females take 8 molts to reach adulthood, while males only take 6? it seems like in most species, it takes 7 for the males.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2006)

John, i could be wrong but i have counted only 7 molt for the female and only 5 for male to reach adulthood. I will count the number of molt on the new generation again. Anyway, most praying mantis have go through 7 molts (female) and 6 molts (male), but B. Mendica needs like 8 molts to reach adulthood.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 8, 2006)

really??? ok, this changes everything. can anyone confirm?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2006)

Just had a chnace to look at my data collection log, female actually have 8 molts, the 2nd and 3rd molt happened so soon (12 days!) that my memory failed me. Hopefully i can photograph all the molts this time.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 8, 2006)

what about the males? did you remember that info wrong also? all the sources i've read say they take 6 molts. if they only take 5 molts, that means my males are one molt away from adulthood, yikes!


----------



## jonpat83 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Theopropus elegans may be the same as orchids, my little male has matured when he is less than half the size of the females who have 3 moults to go!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2006)

John, the male go through 6 molts. But it took a shorter time for male subadult to turn into adult compares to the female. All 5 of my female orchid mantis took 20 - 24 days before turning into adult.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 24, 2006)

my male orchid's just turned adult today and my female has just turned sub-adult today. i'm just wondering how long do male orchids live as an adult? am i likely to be able to mate them?


----------



## wuwu (Aug 24, 2006)

i believe they live around 2 months.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2006)

You still have time, your adult male will be probably 1.5-2 month old before you could pair him up with the female as you need to wait for a good 3-4 weeks for the female to get ready. I have one male last year live for 4 months (never mated). This year, one of my male molted into adult on 19th April and he just died last week. He mated with 4 different female numerous time. I have heard that an old adult male orchid (over one month) is not good for breeding but i have no problem with it so far. Providing the correct food is more crucial IMO.


----------

